
Ask HN: I don't want to rely on GitHub as the only storage of my opensource code - 3dfan
I am currently hosting my open source contributions on GitHub.<p>I think it would be foolish to think that GitHub will be around and be trustworthy forever. At some point it will go down like every other project does.<p>What is a good way to make sure I can still access my repos no matter what happens to GitHub?<p>I don&#x27;t want to host them locally. Too much of a hassle.<p>What&#x27;s an easy way to mirror them to other places?
======
aaronbrethorst

        git push backup master
    

Where _backup_ is a remote that exists literally anywhere else. Amazon,
Gitlab, and Bitbucket are three choices that come to mind.

~~~
3dfan
Sure, I know _how_ to push stuff somewhere.

My question is more about the _where_. What is a good free service that is
expected to stand the test of time?

Maybe it's possible to make archive.org archive GitHub repos?

~~~
eesmith
You wrote "At some point [GitHub] will go down like every other project does."
Doesn't that mean you don't expect any good free service to stand the test of
time?

Just how long do you want?

Perhaps if you pay for a service it's more likely that it will last?

~~~
3dfan
I don't expect any service to stand the test of time.

So I want to spread my code across multiple services. And when one goes down
in 10 years or so, clone it from one of the others to yet another one.

Paying is not an option. Because I want a hassle free solution. Paid services
would be prone to even more issues. For example when I change my credit card I
would have to think about updating the CC information. At some point Credit
Cards might go out of fashion. And the provider and I might not have a common
payment channel anymore. Or the provier raises their fees to a level that I
find too expensive.

I want a solution that I can set up and then forget about it for as long as
possible.

~~~
eesmith
Then what's wrong with the three suggestions that aaronbrethorst gave?

I'll add to my question of "Just how long do you want?" \- how much data do
you want to store, and how often do you want updates?

------
karmakaze
I would suggest using either GitHub or GitLab as primary and mirror on the
other. I prefer the issue management of GitLab so use that as my primary.

The top search result[0] are GitLab docs for pushing to or pulling from
another repository for mirroring.

[0]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=github+gitlab+mirror](https://www.google.com/search?q=github+gitlab+mirror)

------
stephen82
How about setting up your own server and use [https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea) to host your projects there?

------
krapp
>I don't want to host them locally. Too much of a hassle.

No it isn't. Just buy an external drive or something and copy your repos to
it, done and done.

